# Fin de période d'essai



## fanny35 (22 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

je m'adresse à vous car j'ai un doute sur le délai pour la rupture de la période d'essai.

Voici le cadre:
J'accueille un enfant depuis 1 mois et demi, les lundis, mardis, jeudis et vendredis.
Sur mon contrat il est mentionné période d'essai de 2 mois, mais pas de précision sur les délais de prévenance.

J'ai un désaccord avec les parents concernant la gestion d'une situation, et de plus ils ne respectent pas les termes du contrat (m'imposent des heures additionnelles sans demander alors qu'il est mentionné au contrat qu'il faut mon accord, et que je ne souhaite en faire qu'exceptionnellement, 
l'enfant arrive petit déj non pris alors qu'il était mentionné l'inverse au contrat...). 
Je précise que pour le bien de l'enfant, je lui fais prendre son petit déj, mais c'est un peu pénible car c'est le moment où j'accueille les autres...
De plus, je viens de voir qu'ils ont posté une recherche d'assistante maternelle, mais sans m'en informer, ce que je ne trouve pas très sympathique...
J'ai un peu l'impression d'être une moins que rien...

Donc je voudrais savoir, si je les informe aujourd'hui que je rompt la période d'essai, et que  j'envoie un recommandé aujourd'hui également, quel est le délai à appliquer et quand se terminera le contrat (sachant que demain je n'accueille pas l'enfant).

En vous remerciant.

Bonne journée à toute.


----------



## Griselda (22 Novembre 2022)

La CCN mentionne un préavis qui ne s'applique qu'en dehors de la periode d'essai s'il y en a une.
Elle dit qu'en periode d'essai il n'y a pas de procédure particulière autre qu'une lettre écrite de la part de la partie decisionaire.
Dans le Code Général du Travail on parle bien de délai de prevenance mais comme ce n'est pas repris dans notre CCN impossible d'affirmer qu'il est applicable pour nous pour ce que j'en sais. Y a t il une jurisprudence d'un tribunal qui aura statué dans le cas de l'AM/PE?
Je ferais, dans le doute, un courrier en RAR pour avoir une preuve de la date à laquelle j'ai avertie en laissant quelques jours de delai... du moins si je suis certaine de vouloir faire cette démission.

Note qu'en faisant cet écrit, qui sera donc une démission, tu aura toutes tes ARE suspendues durant minimum 4 mois, puis tu devra passer en commission POLEmploi pour savoir si on te restitut tes ARE. Si entre temps tu perds involontairement un autre contrat, tu seras toujours sous le coup de cette suspenssion. Mieux vaut le savoir.

Perso au lieu de demissionner je leur redirais fermement qu'ils ne respectent pas notre contrat, si besoin je leur ferais un courrier RAR en listant tous leur manquemants histoire d'être certaine que soit ils modifient leur attitude, soit ils se depechent de me licencier car ils me trouveront relou.


----------



## bidulle (22 Novembre 2022)

(( J'ai un peu l'impression d'être une moins que rien... ))

vous n'avez pas le droit de penser ça !!!
ça n'est absolument pas de votre fautre si le parent ne respecte pas les termes du contrat niveau horaires, ils ont probablement compris que ça vous dérangeait c'est pour ça qu'ils cherchent ailleurs, et bien tant mieux, vous n'êtes qu'au début vaut mieux en finir maintenant ! bon débarras et bon courage à la prochaine ass mat, de votre côté chercher aussi un nouveau contrat.


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Novembre 2022)

Non vous n'êtes pas une moins que rien ! mais vous avez signé avec des PE qui ne respectent rien c'et donc eux le problème ! si vous touchez des ARES pôle emploi surtout ne démissionnez-pas vous auriez 4 mois de suspension et passage en commission pour les récupérer ! alors si vous avez vu que vos "supers" PE avec qui vous êtes encore en période d'essai recherchaient une autre ass mat et bien ne dites rien et laissez les vous licencier eux n'ont rien à perdre et vous tout à gagner vu le genre de PE que vous nous décrivez et çà ira de pis en mal en plus croyez-moi !!! refusez les HC embêtez-les à votre façon ... mais ne bougez pas attendez le licenciement vous perdriez trop ... bon courage ... (la période d'essai ne nous protège pas après 7 jours de travail avec un PE j'en ai fait les frais !)


----------



## fanny35 (22 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses.
Je ne touche rien de pôle emploi, et ici il y a beaucoup de demandes, donc ce n'est pas ce qui m'inquiète.
Je veux juste rompre dans la légalité.
Quand je dis que je me sens comme une moins que rien, c'est parce que malgré mes remarques, les parents passent outre et font comme ils l'entendent à chaque fois...
Par exemple, ce matin je regarde le cahier de liaison, et ils ont juste mentionné dessus les jours de la semaine où ils viendront chercher leur enfant plus tard. Ils ne m'ont rien demandé, juste décidé et annoncé... 
Dans leur esprit je ne suis qu'une employée...et je n'ai pas de vie bien sûr!


----------



## kikine (22 Novembre 2022)

bonjour en ce qui concerne les délais il se calculent en jour calendaire (donc férié et dimanche compris)
24h si moins d'une semaine
48h entre 8 jours de contrat et 1 mois


----------



## fanny35 (22 Novembre 2022)

Merci!
Savez-vous si c'est la date d'envoi ou de réception du recommandé qui marque le départ du préavis?


----------



## kikine (22 Novembre 2022)

donc dans ton cas c'est 48h seulement


----------



## kikine (22 Novembre 2022)

tu n'es pas obligée de passer par un recommandé une lettre simple que tu leur remet en main ce soir suffit.. la procédure est libre


----------



## bidulle (22 Novembre 2022)

@fanny35 

(( ce matin je regarde le cahier de liaison, et ils ont juste mentionné dessus les jours de la semaine où ils viendront chercher leur enfant plus tard. Ils ne m'ont rien demandé, juste décidé et annoncé... ))


essayé de leur dire "non c'est impossible j'ai des rdv de prévus " 
déjà pour voir ce qu'ils vont répondre


----------



## kikine (22 Novembre 2022)

le recommandé (ou courrier en main propre en 2 exemplaire) c'est seulement dans le cadre d'un préavis, là puisque tu es en période d'essai c'est un délais de prévenance, la procédure n'est pas la même


----------



## fanny35 (22 Novembre 2022)

Donc je reprend:
J'ai un délai de prévenance de 48h à compter de la date de notification?
Donc si je les notifie aujourd'hui, demain soir c'est fini?
PS: Je pense passer par le recommandé afin de ne pas leur laisser la possibilité de refuser ma lettre et ne pas perdre de temps


----------



## kikine (22 Novembre 2022)

si vous leur dites ce soir fin de contrat jeudi soir
ils ne peuvent pas refuser si ils le font confirmez par sms


----------



## fanny35 (22 Novembre 2022)

Merci!
Bonne journée


----------



## Moumoune14 (22 Novembre 2022)

bonjour, alors moi j'ai eu le cas avec une maman qui rechercher une autre assistante maternelle, mais à  son domicile. Une copine m'a contacter en disant qu'elle avait rdv avec elle tel jour. Je me suis pointé chez elle et ai dis à mon ancienne pe qu'elle aurait dû me prévenir avant d'aller chercher d'autres assistantes maternelles. De toute façon avec cette pe cela c'est términé trés houleusement puisque je l'avais mise au prud'homme pour d'autres soucis.


----------



## assmatzam (22 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour fanny

La période d’essai peut être rompue sans avoir à se justifier, et à tout moment  sur simple lettre 
(soit envoyée en RAR, soit remise en mains propres contre décharge).

La rupture prend effet :

immédiatement, c’est dire dès la remise de la lettre de rupture ou dès la 1ere présentation de la LRAR par le facteur

Quand la rupture est à l'initiative de l'assmat, celle-ci doit prévenir son employeur au moins 48 heures avant son départ (24 heures si elle est présente depuis moins de huit jours)


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Novembre 2022)

Voilà si vous ne touchez pas d'ARES de pôle emploi et que vous avez beaucoup de demandes par chez vous et bien n'hésitez-pas une seule seconde 48 h de délai ! et pour les heures dépassées vous notez REFUSéES car cela doit se discuter ensemble pas écrites ainsi sur le cahier ! et j'espère au moins qu'ils vous paient ces heures et je dirais même mieux si ces heures complémentaires sont "récurrentes" c'est que la MENSUALISATION a été très sous-estimée !!! perso je n'aurais pas accepté d'en faire dès le début du contrat ...


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Novembre 2022)

@fanny35
Effectivement, pour les heures complémentaires (ou supplémentaires), je dirais dès ce soir aux PE...
"J'ai vu ça dans le cahier de liaison (en lui montrant leur mot). Vous verrez que j'y ai répondu en disant que je n'étais pas disponible pour faire des HC/HS".
Et dans le cahier, vous écrivez un genre du truc : "je prends connaissance de votre mot dans le cahier m'imposant des HC. Comme précisé dans le contrat, il convient de me demander avant si je suis disponible pour en effectuer. Or il se trouve que j'ai des RDV de prévus donc les horaires signés au contrat devront être respectés. Ainsi, tel jour je serai à mon poste de ...h à....h, tel jour de h à ....h"
Et ainsi de suite... vous voyez l'idée... Daté, signé et vous gardez une copie de la page du cahier.


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Novembre 2022)

En tout cas pas normal d'avoir des HC récurrentes ! mensualisation sous-estimée pour moi !!!


----------



## Mimipoupina (22 Novembre 2022)

En attendant de rompre la période d'essai, répondez également dans le cahier que les horaires écrits ci-dessus ne seront pas possible puisque comme prévu au contrat je finis à telle heure !


----------



## fanny35 (22 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Je viens de voir les dernières réponses. Merci à vous pour vos conseils.
J'ai rappelé sur le cahier que la salariée devait donner son accord pour effectuer des heures complémentaires.
Le contrat se terminant avant les jours concernés, je n'ai pas à les refuser mais j'ai tout de même préféré le rappeler (cela servira peut-être à ma remplaçante).
Le contrat se termine sans tensions, et cela me va.
Je vous souhaite une bonne soirée!


----------

